# The Covenanters Against Slavery - 1836 Synod



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 20, 2017)

In light of recent events, I thought reflection upon the Reformed Presbytery's continual testimony against slavery would be interesting. These clippings are from a newspaper from 1836. These are in regards to their 1836 Synod meeting.

The Liberator, 24 December 1836


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 20, 2017)

You may acquire fully transcribed issues and articles from _The Liberator_ and many other newspapers at the below link:

http://www.accessible-archives.com/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 20, 2017)

Daniel, I am not trying to steal your thunder here. But do you guys see the video in this post? Wordpress is not showing some of my videos.

https://rpcnacovenanter.wordpress.com/2014/05/06/negro-slavery-unjustifiable-rev-mcleod-1802/


----------



## Wayne (Aug 20, 2017)

And continuing to not steal thunder, here's a PDF of McLeod's anti-slavery opus which is true to the original print edition, line for line and page for page:

http://pcahistory.org/findingaids/rpcgs/McLeod-Slavery.pdf

Also, all are welcome, should the Lord so allow you, to come visit the PCA Historical Center some time over the next two years to view in person an oil portrait of the Rev. Alexander McLeod. We were blessed to secure the long-term long of this historic portrait from one of his descendants. But if you can't wait, you can see the portrait online here (I hope to provide a larger image of the portrait soon):

http://pcahistory.org/findingaids/rpcgs/mcleod.html [scroll down a bit to see the color portrait]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne (Aug 20, 2017)

Elsewhere on the Web, our brother Edgar Ibarra posted this:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 20, 2017)

I have a forthcoming essay on Alexander McLeod ... stay tuned.


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2017)

> Whereas, this court did, at its sessions in 1828, pass certain resolutions approving the plans of the American Colonization Society...



Pack them up and ship them out (but let them pick the destination if they don't want to go to Liberia "to such place or places as the emancipated shall so choose"). 

I wonder where they thought the former slaves would pick, and if they planned to consult with the destination locations before delivering the freedmen. Indeed, were most of the former slaves well enough educated to make informed decisions?

Anyone know whether the alternative to the ACS plan was well thought through, or just liberal feelgoodism?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 20, 2017)

Edward said:


> Anyone know whether the alternative to the ACS plan was well thought through, or just liberal feelgoodism?



I think it was fairly badly thought through, to be truthful. I don't think it was motivated by feelgoodism, but was seen as the most expedient way of dealing with the slavery problem. In my humble opinion, it was a somewhat fanciful solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne (Aug 20, 2017)

Since you're on the ACS, let me try out this theory, namely that it was an example of groupthink.

In short, someone came up with that idea and suddenly no one could or would think beyond that idea. It was not (or so we think) carefully and critically examined, and alternatives were not proposed and debated (awaiting evidence to the contrary). I think you've put your finger on it when you suggest expediency.

Comments?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 20, 2017)

Wayne said:


> Elsewhere on the Web, our brother Edgar Ibarra posted this:
> 
> View attachment 5120


 
Wayne, I posted that in a closed group online. I forgot to take out the highlighted portions. It was due to a search result. I can provide the piece without highlights if so desired.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Reno-Gazette Journal, July 2 1888

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wayne (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks. That clipping was a neat find.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 21, 2017)

Side note here.

I understand Slave Trade remained legal even after the Emancipation Proclamation in Missouri. Lincoln only emancipated the slaves in the South. Four Union States remained slave States in the Union till the end of the War as I understand it. He was a great Pragmatist.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 21, 2017)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Side note here.
> 
> I understand Slave Trade remained legal even after the Emancipation Proclamation in Missouri. Lincoln only emancipated the slaves in the South. Four Union States remained slave States in the Union till the end of the War as I understand it. He was a great Pragmatist.



It required a constitutional amendment to abolish it completely. His position was that of a moderate anti-slavery one, though he moved in an abolitionist direction as the war progressed. Initially, his hope was to restrict slavery to the states where it already existed and prevent its expansion, in the hope that the scorpion would eventually sting itself to death.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 21, 2017)

Wayne said:


> Since you're on the ACS, let me try out this theory, namely that it was an example of groupthink.
> 
> In short, someone came up with that idea and suddenly no one could or would think beyond that idea. It was not (or so we think) carefully and critically examined, and alternatives were not proposed and debated (awaiting evidence to the contrary). I think you've put your finger on it when you suggest expediency.
> 
> Comments?



Alexander McLeod actually discusses the options in relation to ending slavery in _Negro Slavery Unjustifiable_, one of which was colonization. Of course, that was about 14 years before he got involved with the ACS. The best way to summarise his thinking would probably be to argue that every mode of abolishing the institution was going to be difficult, but colonization seemed like the least of all evils. While many have thought of the ACS only in terms of them being racists (I know, that term again!), David Brion Davis argues in _The Problem of Slavery in the Age of Emancipation _that it is a mistake only to think of the ACS in these terms.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 21, 2017)

I know that history is rewritten and miscarechtorized. We have seen this with other situations on this forum. Daniel, have you ever read this book.

The Real Lincoln. 
https://www.amazon.com/Real-Lincoln-Abraham-Agenda-Unnecessary/dp/0761526463
https://play.google.com/books/reader?id=5B9qs5dAnuwC&printsec=frontcover&output=reader&hl=en

If you want a good historical account of the times read Dr. Kelly's
http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/preachers-with-power-four-stalwarts-of-the-south-kelly.html

Also remember I live here in the United States and was taught something I had to seriously look into. I became a Christian and was challenged to, by harm if I refused, become a member of a racial group. I was asked to join a racial group while in the United States Navy. I refused. The Navy wouldn't have tolerated this group operating in it at that time and I could expose them. I mentioned the Bible to them and how Moses had a Ethiopian wife. I was reported for violations and things that didn't amount to truth and persecuted by two roommates. I was a new Convert to Christ. But I Ingested a lot of the Bible right away and could refute them. Their charges went to the trash can. I then learned that being honest and holding to truth was important. God keeps his Children. 

I don't think you understand Lincoln. He was a major Pragmatist. He only cared for keeping the Union under himself or the Status Quo. You know about his suspending Habeas Corpus against News don't you?


----------

